# Master Research BFR revolvers



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Can anyone tell me about these revolvers, especially the 22 hornet? Are they worth the high price, $700 to $1000? Are they as good for hunting as I've read?
Thanks.


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

Magnum Research BFR. its designed to fire big big bullets, i dont see the point in spending that kind of cash for a .22


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

get a Single six by ruger

You can get .22 and .22mag cylinders for the same frame.


----------

